
Ask HN: Why there are no new symbols being created, like one for concatenation - mihemihe
As an example, plus(+) symbol is used in several programming languages for string concatenation, provoking some unexpected behaviors in some cases. One example that illustrates this is: 5 + 1 = 51, but 5 - 1 = 4 (my intention is not to discuss about whether this is right or wrong)<p>Why no one is creating and proposing new symbols to fix these inconsistencies? I have the impression that our keyboards got stuck decades ago and only new currency symbols made to the keyboards (like the Euro symbol)<p>Regards
======
db48x
Check out APL. For a more modern take, try Perl 6.

~~~
lizmat
Please note that Perl 6 has been renamed to Raku:
[https://raku.org](https://raku.org) #rakulang on social media

~~~
db48x
Yea, but I can never remember that name.

